# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  computers repairing

## Abdul Mannan

Mera computer lenovo g460 hai  kuchh dino she Mara application gal at tareke she khul raha hai surf page khul raha hai  kirpya I ska samadhan batain

----------


## Abdul Mannan

Please help me

----------


## Loka

> Mera computer lenovo g460 hai  kuchh dino she Mara application gal at tareke she khul raha hai surf page khul raha hai  kirpya I ska samadhan batain


आप अपनी प्रॉब्लम का एक स्क्रीनशॉट लेकर यहाँ दें | बिना देखे कुछ भी कहना मुश्किल होगा |

----------


## Yadav

compaq prisario v4000 dvd rom ka price kya hai thanks

----------

